# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 > Обработки > 1 с 8.3 Розница 2.0 >  Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Розница 2.0

## Xupypr84

*
Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
*

*Original text:* => *Скрытый текст*

Кто чем пользуется в повседневе? шаблоны ценников, макеты, обработки, ЕГАИС, загрузка товаров. и.т.д.
Делимся:
Может кому пригодится 
«ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  гоДокумента_УФ_v2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h2Ye/Vt6cVR6X5 
 «КорректировкаОстатковКас  сККМ   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F8Ao/TSMMhddUm

----------

alex125it (12.02.2018), Luks33@mail.ru (27.02.2018), nikolastvspb (21.06.2021), ZapMos (16.04.2019), Штрек (17.11.2019)

----------


## Xupypr84

ребят поделитесь шаблоном ценников, стандартный не особо устраивает в маг Канцелярии) съедает половину надписи, приходиться сокращать.

----------


## Xupypr84

всем привет, ребят помогите разобраться, есть обработка выставлении счетов в 1С розница 2,0 как можно туда запилить свой текст, типо: Счет актуален в течени 3-ех дней и.т.д

----------


## Xupypr84

верхушку добавил, а вот как текст запилить в подвал?

----------


## Xupypr84

все прописал вставил, а на печать не выходит(

----------


## Дровосек

Не совсем для Розницы, ищу расширение для УНФ - 

[РАСШИРЕНИЕ] Заполнение данных контрагента по ИНН в 1С УНФ 1.6.13 платформа 8.3.11
.cfe	верс.1.0.1 49,94Kb  - отсюда - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/724586/ - третий файлик

----------


## blaik

А нет ни у кого обработки для Розницы 2.2 выгрузка/загрузка на Штрих-М Кассир 1.9

----------


## sudakov1

> Кто чем пользуется в повседневе? шаблоны ценников, макеты, обработки, ЕГАИС, загрузка товаров. и.т.д.
> Делимся:
> Может кому пригодится 
> «ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТаблично  гоДокумента_УФ_v2 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h2Ye/Vt6cVR6X5 
>  «КорректировкаОстатковКас  сККМ   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F8Ao/TSMMhddUm


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K2Yw/V5PJYHWUs
чем богаты

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), Xupypr84 (03.03.2018), ZapMos (16.04.2019), Дровосек (05.03.2018)

----------


## Xupypr84

Кстати откапал выгрузку в весы масса К, (без установки драйверов) 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3dX7/nEjeVzyLH

----------

ZapMos (16.04.2019), Дровосек (05.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K2Yw/V5PJYHWUs
> чем богаты


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kz1Z/xWtKnLYGd
еще комплект

----------

alekzz313 (15.06.2020), Svetlana_K (09.08.2018), Xupypr84 (05.03.2018), ZapMos (16.04.2019), Бюрократ (26.03.2018), Дровосек (05.03.2018)

----------


## sudakov1

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kz1Z/xWtKnLYGd
> еще комплект


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AD3T/WgVWRfecA
РМК

----------

vvvalik (30.10.2018), Wel70 (19.07.2018), Xupypr84 (06.03.2018), ZapMos (16.04.2019)

----------


## Дровосек

Люди добрые, подскажите , а по УНФ нет ветки. 
Что-то есть по УНФ ?

----------


## sudakov1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MsaZ/6iaHXK3ze

----------

ZapMos (16.04.2019)

----------


## Vasya1959

Поделитесь у кого если есть такая обработка http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/555475/ ... Спасибо

----------


## Xupypr84

Есть у кого обработка на счет в рознице.. с подвалом работающим..свою не могу заставить печатать подвал..

----------


## Xupypr84

Проверял кто, работает на рознице 2.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/334591/ если да то можно мне)) nadineshop@ya.ru

----------


## Xupypr84

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646843/ поделитесь еще ей плиз..

----------


## Xupypr84

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646843/ поделитесь еще ей плиз..


Сорян есть такая но выдает ошибки..почему то.

----------


## sudakov1

> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/646843/ поделитесь еще ей плиз..


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6evP/iSs3SawfQ

----------

l@mer (26.09.2018), Masik777 (15.07.2018), reer23 (12.07.2018), tak_tak777 (27.05.2018), VBMADD (09.05.2018), ZapMos (16.04.2019)

----------


## hal_g000

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kz1Z/xWtKnLYGd
> еще комплект


Здравствуйте, можете обновить архив? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## sudakov1

> Здравствуйте, можете обновить архив? Заранее благодарю.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fhbu/SqqfqSxaE

----------

GrAn59 (23.09.2018), hal_g000 (29.05.2018), tak_tak777 (18.08.2018), ZapMos (16.04.2019)

----------


## hal_g000

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fhbu/SqqfqSxaE


Огромное спасибо за помощь, нашел то что искал.

----------

RuslanSW (19.07.2018), tak_tak777 (17.07.2018), Василий1984 (13.02.2020)

----------


## Xupypr84

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FCC4/BCR6Hs43R 
пароль 2258332323

----------

Aleksnov (11.03.2019), Anril34 (29.04.2019), azzat (24.08.2019), cs25 (26.06.2019), direktor88 (02.03.2020), igorkova (24.12.2018), karaulaga (28.02.2020), l@mer (26.09.2018), Masik777 (15.07.2018), Oleg2222 (31.10.2019), Ouzelbird (14.08.2020), owemeska (29.11.2019), Ramonsantiago (14.02.2019), sauros (09.07.2019), SLK01 (20.11.2018), Tim23 (21.02.2019), Trostin (14.07.2019), Veta K (06.04.2020), ZapMos (16.04.2019), Василий1984 (13.02.2020), Эрулан (12.02.2020)

----------


## and1947

Всем привет!! Есть такой отчет у кого-нибудь http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655658/#slide-to-files

----------


## Xupypr84

ребят есть обработка, по отчетам на складах по ценам? Спасибо.

----------


## Xupypr84

и еще бы не помешала обработка счет на оплату с рабочим подвалом (чтоб добавить свои данные) сам пробовал не печатает на листе ни как  =(

----------


## Fltr

> и еще бы не помешала обработка счет на оплату с рабочим подвалом (чтоб добавить свои данные) сам пробовал не печатает на листе ни как  =(


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hmyp/hRb5kvhMv

----------

direktor88 (02.03.2020), l@mer (26.09.2018), Svetlana_K (21.08.2019), Xupypr84 (07.08.2018), ZapMos (16.04.2019)

----------


## fullsgame

Здравствуйте, а есть у кого нибудь обработка для дисконтных карт.
Что то похожее на http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/535336/

----------


## Ramonsantiago

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для ЕГАИС 3.0 для разделения накладной со старыми и новыми акцизками.
что то вроде: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/841004/

----------


## batov

Добрый день, можно обновить архивы в начале:ценники, рмк.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Bitman154

Привет народ! Кто подскажет или поможет? Есть 1с 8.3 Розница и есть «ШТРИХ-PC200 С3» — Весы с печатью этикеток. Есть ли обработка для 1с, которая "подружит" их? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## eandreiv

Интересует оповещение при списание по бонусным балам в Рознице: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1018159/

----------


## Spleh

Ребят, может есть у кого прибыль за период для розницы 2.2. или подобное - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/655658/#slide-to-files ? Буду благодарен.

----------


## AlePa

Добрый день! Подскажите как сделать выгрузку в весы МАССА-К ВПМ 15.2 - Ф1 из 8.3, Розница, 2.2?

----------


## ASeph

Ребята, есть какая то обработка на отключение окна, которое ТРЕБУЕТ подключить интернет поддержку? Выскакивает каждые 10 минут, просто треш

----------


## Mario34

Народ есть у кого отчет на вывод SKU кодов с ценами? Поделитесь плиз. Розница 2.2

----------


## neverx6

Всем доброго дня. Помогите скачать обработку для Розница 2.2 http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/815579/ можно на почту support@alyans-orel.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## maxja

Пожалуйста, помогите скачать для теста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/922160/
Если можно на почту. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## prival

помогите с обработкой  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/651657/  на почту если можно privalx@gmail.com или сюда

----------


## neverx6

Добрый день всем! Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с инфостарта Выгрузку на весы https://infostart.ru/public/807172/  Можно на почту neverx6@mail.ru Всем добра.

----------


## grinlawyer

Здравствуйте! Подскажите может у кого есть такая обработка? 934286

----------


## Vova3347154

Добрый день, нужна обработка для Подключения весов Масса-К для Розницы 2.0, выгрузки товаров по Ethernet на весы

----------


## Василий1984

Всем доброго времени суток! Уже отчаялся искать, но может кто поможет или есть подобное https://infostart.ru/public/1117973/#slide-to-files

----------


## Василий1984

Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200/ или может есть у кого-нибудь Акт сверки для 1С Розница.

----------


## Spleh

Доброго времени суток. Для розницы 2.2(8.3) нет ни у кого счета на оплату? Буду благодарен. Спасибо.

----------


## prival

> Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1151200/ или может есть у кого-нибудь Акт сверки для 1С Розница.


дам свою!
https://drive.google.com/open?id=121...p3RrhFua3gKESg

----------

djfedot (04.01.2021), Fltr (16.05.2020), M.A.N (10.08.2020), Svetlana_K (10.06.2020), tak_tak777 (07.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020), Yu-Yu (16.02.2022), ZapMos (15.09.2020)

----------


## Skif_NSS

> Всем доброго времени суток! Уже отчаялся искать, но может кто поможет или есть подобное https://infostart.ru/public/1117973/#slide-to-files


если еще требуется пишите

----------


## DiVes

Здравствуйте. У кого есть последние патчи для Розницы 2.3.5.24

----------


## sveydzhey

Всем привет)
Очень важный вопрос!!!
Версия 1с Розница 8.3 "Возврат поставщикам"
Возможно ли заполнять цены НЕ по прошлой поставки, а вручную?

----------


## sveydzhey

Всем привет)
Очень очень важный вопрос!!!
Версия 1с Розница 8.3 "Возврат поставщикам"
Возможно ли заполнять цены НЕ по прошлой поставки, а вручную?

----------


## feomedbedb

.....

----------


## Василий1984

> дам свою!
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=121...p3RrhFua3gKESg


Спасибо! А нет ли у вас случайно акта сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями, как например такая https://infostart.ru/public/807767/

----------

Svetlana_K (01.10.2020), tak_tak777 (28.11.2020), YANEINDEZID (29.01.2022)

----------


## prival

> Спасибо! А нет ли у вас случайно акта сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями, как например такая https://infostart.ru/public/807767/


не, такой нет.... как то без надобности.... начертить что ли?

----------


## Veta K

Добрый день, прошу помощи, может у кого-то есть такая  https://infostart.ru/public/833923/

----------


## Василий1984

> не, такой нет.... как то без надобности.... начертить что ли?


Ура. Я вроде этот перепилил. Правда я в этом дуб. Для того чтобы всё работало, нужно включить в настройках Администрирование - Продажи - Расчеты с клиентами (поставить галочку). Тогда Реализации начнут делать движения по регистру Расчеты с клиентами. От туда этот отчет и тянет данные. И если у Вас эта галочки не было, поставьте и перепроведите документы реализации и возможно документы оплаты. Идея об этой галочке не моя, прочитал в комментариях, но она меня навела на мысль и всё получилось. Документы выводит. Вот держите кому надо, проверяйте. На последней рознице работает. Акт сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями https://yadi.sk/d/8t60BFQFXD0rTA

----------


## Василий1984

> Ура. Я вроде этот перепилил. Правда я в этом дуб. Для того чтобы всё работало, нужно включить в настройках Администрирование - Продажи - Расчеты с клиентами (поставить галочку). Тогда Реализации начнут делать движения по регистру Расчеты с клиентами. От туда этот отчет и тянет данные. И если у Вас эта галочки не было, поставьте и перепроведите документы реализации и возможно документы оплаты. Идея об этой галочке не моя, прочитал в комментариях, но она меня навела на мысль и всё получилось. Документы выводит. Вот держите кому надо, проверяйте. На последней рознице работает. Акт сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями https://yadi.sk/d/8t60BFQFXD0rTA


А фиг то там. Надо еще до ума доводить, суммы то выводит, а вот вероятно надо дебет кредит править. А то получается что мы еще покупателям должны. Господа, кто понимает, допилите пожалуйста.

----------


## Василий1984

Вроде сам допилил. Акт  сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями. Итак не забываем, чтобы всё работало:  нужно включить в настройках Администрирование - Продажи - Расчеты с клиентами (поставить галочку). Тогда Реализации начнут делать движения по регистру Расчеты с клиентами. От туда этот отчет и тянет данные. И если у Вас эта галочки не было, поставьте и перепроведите документы реализации и возможно документы оплаты. https://yadi.sk/d/y8nzlY7evzHDSQ

----------

amorflex (18.12.2020), GT_Racing (02.07.2021), RusJIan (20.02.2021), Tim23 (16.09.2021), Yu-Yu (16.02.2022), ZapMos (25.09.2020)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого-нибудь счет на оплату для 1С Розница, который можно распечатывать из реализации товаров. Какой-то находил, но он перестал работать на последних версиях, куча ошибок.

----------


## fisher91

Здравствуйте.  Помогите плис с обработкой создания купонов, типа 
https://infostart.ru/public/919186/  или  https://infostart.ru/public/1045345/
У кого есть или кто подсобит скачать ?

----------


## alex125it

Помогите скачать:
https://infostart.ru/public/457213/
https://infostart.ru/public/1252452/
если у кого есть, буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Алена0404

Подскажите может есть у кого: https://infostart.ru/public/649624/

----------


## nnaavv

обновите ссылку на архив с обработками для розницы пожалуйста

----------


## RusJIan

Добрый день! Есть у кого обработка Переоценка товаров. Розница 2.3? Скиньте на vauf56@mail.ru
https://infostart.ru/public/1252328/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Есть у кого обработка Переоценка товаров. Розница 2.3? Скиньте на vauf56@mail.ru
> https://infostart.ru/public/1252328/


Увы, такой нет, но: 1252328_аналог.zip, *зеркало*

----------

levachok (22.12.2021), RusJIan (04.03.2021), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (01.06.2021), ZapMos (24.03.2021)

----------


## Василий1984

Доброго времени суток! Может есть у кого нибудь что-то подобное https://infostart.ru/public/1185064/
Суть в том, что нужна обработка для присвоения штрихкодов с поддержкой по характеристикам для 1С Розница 2.3. Может завалялось у кого? Спасибо.

----------


## zrkyuseo

Подскажите обработку по загрузки данных из Exel.

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://yadi.sk/d/eFS2knyaK9vW1A
Все по загрузке выгрузке

----------

alex125it (10.03.2021), alexandr_ll (10.03.2021), ben.tim (10.09.2021), D4445 (22.03.2021), eger777 (13.04.2021), kapelka_vodu (01.06.2021), Tim23 (16.09.2021), ZapMos (24.03.2021)

----------


## Kers82

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужна обработка для печати счета для Розницы 2.2, как такая например https://infostart.ru/public/525551/.
Заранее благодарю)

----------


## Kers82

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужна обработка для печати счета для Розницы 2.2, как такая например https://infostart.ru/public/525551/.
Заранее благодарю)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужна обработка для печати счета для Розницы 2.2, как такая например https://infostart.ru/public/525551/.
> Заранее благодарю)


Есть альтернативное решение: https://infostart.ru/public/512578/

*512578.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

ikstlan (17.12.2021), levachok (22.12.2021), tak_tak777 (01.06.2021), ZapMos (24.03.2021)

----------


## andrey_neo

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужно расширение  https://infostart.ru/public/927606/ или подобное для Розницы 2.3.8.х
Заранее благодарю)

----------


## andrey_neo

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужно расширение  https://infostart.ru/public/927606/ или подобное для Розницы 2.3.8.х
Заранее благодарю)

----------


## prival

дам свою
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Yl7tCznLxGhIeg

----------

ikalichkin (01.06.2021), levachok (22.12.2021), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (07.11.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## KaterynaP

Добрый день!
ПОдскажите, пожалуйста, установив Акт сверки для 1С Розница с покупателями при формировании показывает только Регистрацию безналичной оплаты (дебет), а данные о Реализации не показывает. Как это можно исправить??? Заранее спасибо

----------


## vasco100

Здравствуйте. А кто-нибудь знает как сделать в РМК Розница 8.3 окно подбора как в РМК Розница 8.1. Там это окно было встроено прямо в форме РМК, не нужно было нажимать F11 чтобы что-нибудь найти, и было видно что и почём...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. А кто-нибудь знает как сделать в РМК Розница 8.3 окно подбора как в РМК Розница 8.1. Там это окно было встроено прямо в форме РМК, не нужно было нажимать F11 чтобы что-нибудь найти, и было видно что и почём...


Может быть это
https://infostart.ru/public/1171517/

----------


## vasco100

Немного не то, хотелось бы как на скрине, если возможно.
Почему то не могу прикрепить скрин. Там в РМК у кассира с правой стороны форма поиска постоянно висит, устанавливается из настроек РМК, ничего вызывать дополнительно не надо.  Вставил ссылку как смог https://disk.yandex.ru/i/V48YfcStEdMRgg

----------


## vasco100

Что то такое
https://v8book.ru/public/1198077/

----------


## vasco100

Даже больше бы подошло вот это: 
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/XvGVp75xsn6PjQ
только клавиатура не нужна.
Есть какие идеи, кроме полного перепиливания обработки РМК?

Спасибо.

----------


## Dimedrol13

Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1207685/
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## DimaKart

Доброго времени суток! Помогите пожалуйста очень нужно https://infostart.ru/public/847587/
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## businessit

Здравствуйте. Подскажите нет ни у кого обработки для интеграции 1С Розница 2.3 с весами ШТРИХ ПРИНТ
Спасибо

----------


## roslyakov

Всем доброго времени! Может есть у кого расширение для формы подбора товаров что бы в цена и остаток были колонками в списке товаров.
Можно на почту roroslyakov@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем доброго времени! Может есть у кого расширение для формы подбора товаров что бы в цена и остаток были колонками в списке товаров.
> Можно на почту roroslyakov@yandex.ru


https://infostart.ru/public/1171517/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CkDe/3fsEJFYgs

----------

levachok (22.12.2021), Svetlana_K (03.03.2022), tak_tak777 (30.01.2022), Vol71 (12.01.2022), ZapMos (23.07.2022)

----------


## Verder1305

Добрый день не у кого нету https://infostart.ru/public/1386821/

----------


## ikstlan

Доброго дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста кто может, https://infostart.ru/public/1396314/ Анализ продаж с остатками проданных товаров. Розница 2.3

----------


## svetlana.d2015

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями у меня 8.3 (8.3.17.1549) Розница (базовая) редакция 2.3 (2.3.5.24) может у кого есть обновления. Заранее благодарна svetlana.d2015@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями у меня 8.3 (8.3.17.1549) Розница (базовая) редакция 2.3 (2.3.5.24) может у кого есть обновления. Заранее благодарна svetlana.d2015@mail.ru


Если базовая  зарегистрирована, обновить можно автоматически. А ссылки здесь
https://turboobit.com/download/folde...omain=turbo.to

----------


## YANEINDEZID

> https://yadi.sk/d/eFS2knyaK9vW1A
> Все по загрузке выгрузке


Доброго дня, Обновите ссылку пожалуйста!

----------


## MasterM

> Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1207685/
> Заранее благодарен.


Мне бы тоже для Розница 2.3.10.43

----------


## YANEINDEZID

> https://yadi.sk/d/eFS2knyaK9vW1A
> Все по загрузке выгрузке


Продублируйте пожалуйста

----------


## TromSound

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой удаления помеченных объектов на удаление без проверки ссылок.
Буду благодарен.
tromsoundprod@yandex.ru

----------


## Venom_Hunter

> Добрый день! Очень нужна обработка https://infostart.ru/public/1207685/
> Заранее благодарен.


Нашли обработку эту? Если да, можете поделиться? Сюда: lelik_i_bolik@mail.ru

Также интересует такая тема = нужно полностью очистить базу 1С, оставив только Номенклатуру, штрих-коды и цены номенклатуры, убрав всё остальное. Слышал, есть обработки которые создают скрипты для SQL, но нигде не нашёл чтобы можно было просто скачать

----------


## lesmash

Здравствуйте.

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1638868/. СБП плати QR (от Сбербанка) для 1С (обычные и управляемые формы) для розницы и Ут10.

----------


## Vasya1959

Добрый день, прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1186753/

----------


## DrRudolfDrok

*lesmash*,
СБП плати QR (от Сбербанка) для 1С (обычные и управляемые формы)
*1638868.zip*

----------

